# Murlocbegleiter



## KeeperX7 (16. Mai 2006)

In IF im Düsterviertel gibts doch die zwei Typen die gegen einen Code einen Murlocbegleiter (Murky, Gurky) verschenken. Woher kriegt man diesen Code??

mfg Keeper


----------



## w00t (16. Mai 2006)

dafür braucht man so nen premium account ... 
is nen spezielles paket (kA obs dat noch gibt), wo noch karten unso dabei waren ^^


----------



## Cheraa (16. Mai 2006)

w00t schrieb:


> dafür braucht man so nen premium account ...
> is nen spezielles paket (kA obs dat noch gibt), wo noch karten unso dabei waren ^^




Nicht ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit ich weiss gabs den Code für die Murloc Pets auf der letzten Blizz-Con.



In der SE Packung von WoW gabs nen Mini Diablo, Panda Baby und ka ob noch nen Pet.


----------



## B3N (17. Mai 2006)

Cheraa schrieb:


> Nicht ganz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Richtig. Thema Closed - is eh falschen Forum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

